# Help with a 10x10 around the walls track plan



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a spare bedroom that's 10x10 and I'm thinking of doing an around the walls layout. I would like to have a double main that can run continuous and have some staging/sidings. I know about the "heart of georgia" but I have a door in two corners that I can't block. Here is a rough drawing of the room. I would like about a 2-3ft depth all the way around. Is there any plans like this out there?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Would there be dog house days around your house if you
removed the doors completely?

That would make possible greater usage of your wall space.
You might want to plan on a lift or drop bridge at the room
entry, and just a duck under for the closet.

My DCC layout is in a similar size room. I intentionally designed
a single track main that basically follows the walls. There are
3 passing sidings so that I can run 2 or more trains at the same
time and in opposing directions. I also have 2 fair size yards
with industry sidings and loco service areas. You will also have
room for a center 'peninsula' where you might put your yards.
With that much room be sure to try for 22" or greater radius
curves.

Don


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

I plan to put a lift/drop out at both doors. I have my clothes in this closet. Here is the track plan I'm kinda looking at now. It will be 24" radius on the inside and 26" or 28" on the outside track. I updated the original post to show my track plan thoughts.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I say 18" on your side walls, 2' on the back wall with an island that protrudes to the center of the room for a yard. Every thing else looks good.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

HOSP4449Fan said:


> ...I have my clothes in this closet...


Buy a treadmill so you can use the closet for trains.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> Buy a treadmill so you can use the closet for trains.


Too funny!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------

